

Meteor for Gaming: Jerbal Space Program - sgdesign
https://www.discovermeteor.com/2014/02/03/meteor-for-gaming-jerbal-space-program/

======
hobs
Great little game and I really like the ability to make parts. Obviously it
had to be finished for a project, but if it had a few more planets, a little
more sensitive controls, and a little more functional navball, I would
seriously play this game.

I love KSP and you all did a great job.

Also, the actual game URL is [http://jsp.mpg.is/](http://jsp.mpg.is/)

------
okasaki
The quickstart runs at about 5 fps for me. I'm surprised that performance
wasn't mentioned under stumbling blocks.

~~~
shocks
60 fps for me. What are running it on?

~~~
okasaki
Firefox 26 on a Linux laptop.

------
Grue3
Ok, it's one thing to be outraged at King trademarking the word "Candy", but
when you copy the name of a commercial game verbatim, sans one single letter,
it kinda gets into unacceptable territory.

~~~
sgdesign
Umm, the whole thing is clearly an homage to JSP, and it's also a non-
commercial open-source student project. I think that makes things quite a bit
different.

------
floki
more final projects from the same course:
[https://notendur.hi.is/~pk/308G/Projects/group_projects_basi...](https://notendur.hi.is/~pk/308G/Projects/group_projects_basic_page.html)
fun course and a fine teacher, gratz to Pat

------
ndepoel
Okay, now all we need is a Gerbil Space Program.

------
talmir
Flott verkefni hjá ykkur :)

